# Just skinned my first animal



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

I just skinned a squirrel, my first time, a little too much hair in the meet but I have it soaking.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Congrats. What are you using the meat for?


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

It's tough to keep hair off squirrel meat, in fact I don't think I've ever been 100% successful. Soaking won't get it off either, you'll have to pick it off, or,...... meal it thick, fry, and go on with it.


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

I have tried time and time to keep the hair off the meat of squirrel, cant be done if you ask me!


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

I've had the same problem. I'm partial to squirrel dumplings. Some hair will float to the top during the boil.

http://www.backwoodsbound.com/zsquir2.html (s dumplings)


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

:beercheer: :beercheer: :beercheer: :beercheer:


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Sometimes you can run the flame from a propane torche over it to singe the hair off. I dothat with deer and rabbits.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

mosquitomountainman said:


> Sometimes you can run the flame from a propane torche over it to singe the hair off. I dothat with deer and rabbits.


My buddy actually told me the same thing. It was going pretty good at first and I just kinda picked it up to get deeper into its back and boom hair everywhere. My daughter watched me do it, son did touch its tail but was more interested in playing in the dirt that was our garden. Tonight was trick or treet I thought about hanging it up to scare the kids but decided that would not be a good thing to promote hunting LOL


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

A guy showed me a trick with squirrels to keep the hair off. Toss them in a bucket of water for an hour or so before you clean them. Let them get good and cooled down. Then clean them as normal. There is very little if any hair left on them especially if you pay attention to where you put your hands and keep them clean.


----------



## SmokeyNJ (Jun 12, 2013)

I wonder if using an air compressor (like I do with deer) technique will help?

Make small slits around lower legs, insert blowchuck, and puff it until skin seperates, so much less pulling and tearing, especially on larger, tighter skinned game.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Grimm said:


> Congrats. What are you using the meat for?


I boiled it with some vegies. Looked like chicken and tasted like roast beef


----------

